# Rocky River fishing report



## Cleveland Metroparks (Dec 14, 2005)

The current Cleveland Metroparks fishing report, including steelhead fishing on the Rocky River, is available at the following link:

blogs.clemetparks.com/rocky-river-fishing-report/

This report is updated weekly during the steelhead season (Sept-May) and monthly in the summer, so check back regularly. You may also subscribe (free) to the report on the site for regular updates, as well.

Good fishing,
Mike


----------

